# Preparation to teach adult Sunday School



## Toasty (Sep 8, 2014)

I have a friend who goes to a Christian, non-denominational church and he has been given the opportunity to teach adult Sunday School. He is not a minister; he is a lay-person. He would like to improve his theological and biblical knowledge in order to teach adult Sunday School and he recently asked me if taking some classes at a seminary would be better than try to learn those things on his own. He isn't interested in earning a degree; he isn't interested in becoming an ordained minister. I told him that since he is just going to teach adult Sunday School, then taking some classes at a seminary would not be a necessity. They would be helpful, but not necessary. I told him that RTS has many lectures that he can listen to on the Internet. RTS also posts many syllabi on the Internet. He could read the books that are mentioned on the syllabi. What do you think about this? Do you think it would be better for him to take some classes at a seminary or try to improve his theological and biblical knowledge on his own?


----------



## gkterry (Sep 8, 2014)

Next to prayer, the most important thing is a desire to know the Word and study it. In his situation, I would spend the money on resources to aid in the preparation of the lessons rather than on taking seminary classes. The RTS lectures are a real good idea. I would also recommend the Ligonier Connect classes - $9 a month for as many as you wish to take. Covenant Seminary in St. Louis also has a nice selection of free lectures available online through their website too.


----------



## Edward (Sep 8, 2014)

Toasty said:


> Do you think it would be better for him to take some classes at a seminary or try to improve his theological and biblical knowledge on his own?



You have left out what may be the most important fact - Which seminary? 

'A seminary'? No. He might be better off discussing philosophy with a cat. 

A decent seminary - perhaps better than studying materials on his own from, perhaps someone like III Mil, but his financial situation should be taken into account. Many seminaries are expensive, even to audit. If he can afford it, great. If cost would be a distraction, there is a lot of good free material now available.


----------



## kodos (Sep 8, 2014)

If he doesn't feel prepared, he really should discuss this with the session of the church who (presumably) has evaluated his gifts for teaching. Also, I would recommend following a set curriculum if this is their first time teaching a class. For instance, G.I Williamson has several books studying through catechisms and confessions. I'd go through those as a guide. In addition to knowing the material, a lot of people simply have a hard time structuring a class from a high level perspective. What am I trying to accomplish? How long is it going to take? What is the high level overview? Many people like to "meander" in their teaching, just sort of meandering forward without a high level scope defined.

Study materials and plans are helpful there.

And whatever he teaches on, he has to make sure he _knows_ the material well. That he's not just reciting his notes, but can anticipate questions that will come from the class. I have to always be mindful that I may be challenged on anything that I ever present, and should be able to defend it. I'd also make sure that I wasn't creating anything "new", but whatever material I present has been something that respected pastors and teachers in the church have come up with, that I am leaning upon (and be able to know why they are saying what they are saying, so I am in total agreement, or not). Innovation is hardly the place of a teacher in Sunday School.

Going further in his theological education is always something to strive for. But in the meantime, if he doesn't want to over-think it, and his session thinks he has the appropriate gifts, my recommendation would be to use set course material and guide the class through that. They often even have questions, etc. that can be used in the class. It would be a good way to get started, if nothing else. This would also be a way to guide his own learning, so that he can *focus* his own learning rather than taking a shotgun approach. For instance, if he's teaching a 5 part series on TULIP (just as an example), that allows him to do the research and stay focused on the elements of the acrostic as the focus of his learning.

Always _start slow_. Don't get overly ambitious - and never plot out the course to a 40 part series on the Book of Romans as your first go around. Start with a small, 4 part series in something you are very confident in presenting - evaluate how it went, fix any issues, and then go on (or bail at the end, if you find you are not called to this  ).

Again, without knowing a lot of the particulars those are just some observations that I've had over the last few years while working on presenting materials (either in church, or at my job).


----------



## Toasty (Sep 8, 2014)

gkterry said:


> Next to prayer, the most important thing is a desire to know the Word and study it. In his situation, I would spend the money on resources to aid in the preparation of the lessons rather than on taking seminary classes. The RTS lectures are a real good idea. I would also recommend the Ligonier Connect classes - $9 a month for as many as you wish to take. Covenant Seminary in St. Louis also has a nice selection of free lectures available online through their website too.



Thank you for the suggestions. I'll tell my friend about Ligionier Connect and Covenant Seminary.


----------



## Toasty (Sep 8, 2014)

Edward said:


> Toasty said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think it would be better for him to take some classes at a seminary or try to improve his theological and biblical knowledge on his own?
> ...



If he were to take classes at a seminary, it would be a seminary that is faithful to the word of God. He wouldn't go to any seminary. I'm not certain of his financial situation. 

I agree. There is plenty of free material that is faithful to the teaching of the Scriptures.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 8, 2014)

I have worked through classes Covenant Seminary has on the internet with great profit. Also, Third Millennium materials are excellent. There is NO need to spend a dime if you want to learn and don't need a diploma for your efforts.


----------



## Tim (Sep 8, 2014)

DMcFadden said:


> I have worked through classes Covenant Seminary has on the internet with great profit. Also, Third Millennium materials are excellent. There is NO need to spend a dime if you want to learn and don't need a diploma for your efforts.



With this option, doesn't one miss out on writing papers (i.e., development of thought and communication skills) and the feedback that comes through grading by faculty? That, to me, would seem to represent a drawback to attempting to learn via iTunes University or other freely available content. Also, one would miss the other students as conversation partners.

I am not trying to diminish the benefit of the vast audio resources that we have today, but it seems that free material should not be put on par with seminary education that includes formal application, tuition, grading, in-person classes, library, relationships with experts, etc.

Of course, my comments are subject to discussions (that should occur elsewhere) regarding the propriety of seminary-training versus local church training.


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 8, 2014)

I'd be concerned about the balance of knowledge someone would gain listening to this or that without a plan. Perhaps you could give him a copy of the WCF as an organizing tool so your friend could start out studying about the scriptures first (via online lectures, books, and most importantly -- what the Bible says about itself). Then move on to the doctrine of God, his eternal decree, etc. This eclectic approach would allow him to fine tune his thinking, choice of lecturers, etc. as he moves along.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Sep 8, 2014)

I think he should start by improving his personal use of the word of God and prayer. Seminary might help someday... but ... wait on that one..

I am impressed with the material at "Children Desiring God" and I would recommend listening to the media resources they have to train teachers
check this

Children Desiring God - Resources


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 8, 2014)

We are talking about a layman asked to teach Sunday School at his church but feeling uninformed. Hey, a PhD in biblical studies or theology would be wonderful for everyone who teaches Sunday School but probably not gonna happen. If a fellow feels unprepared, the iTunes route is something that one could do to deepen his understanding, without quitting work. Indeed, you could even listen to the lectures commuting or exercising. Remember, this guy is not interested in becoming a pastor or going to seminary for a degree.


----------



## Toasty (Sep 8, 2014)

kodos said:


> If he doesn't feel prepared, he really should discuss this with the session of the church who (presumably) has evaluated his gifts for teaching. Also, I would recommend following a set curriculum if this is their first time teaching a class. For instance, G.I Williamson has several books studying through catechisms and confessions. I'd go through those as a guide. In addition to knowing the material, a lot of people simply have a hard time structuring a class from a high level perspective. What am I trying to accomplish? How long is it going to take? What is the high level overview? Many people like to "meander" in their teaching, just sort of meandering forward without a high level scope defined.
> 
> Study materials and plans are helpful there.
> 
> ...



The leadership of his church thinks that he has the appropriate gifts. 

I like the idea of following a set curriculum; it'll help him to be organized.


----------



## Toasty (Sep 8, 2014)

jwithnell said:


> I'd be concerned about the balance of knowledge someone would gain listening to this or that without a plan. Perhaps you could give him a copy of the WCF as an organizing tool so your friend could start out studying about the scriptures first (via online lectures, books, and most importantly -- what the Bible says about itself). Then move on to the doctrine of God, his eternal decree, etc. This eclectic approach would allow him to fine tune his thinking, choice of lecturers, etc. as he moves along.



I'll give him a copy of the WCF that comes with a study guide, which has an excellent discussion of the WCF. It covers the main doctrines of the Christian faith.


----------



## Toasty (Sep 8, 2014)

whirlingmerc said:


> I think he should start by improving his personal use of the word of God and prayer. Seminary might help someday... but ... wait on that one..
> 
> I am impressed with the material at "Children Desiring God" and I would recommend listening to the media resources they have to train teachers
> check this
> ...



That is a good one for children. Do you have any resources for adults in mind?


----------



## whirlingmerc (Sep 9, 2014)

... hmm... good point.... for adults, I can make a few suggestions of material that a new teacher can use and learn along with the people in the class
I find teaching a really good children's class might actually be good prep for teaching adults sometimes

- The DA Carson series on significant turning points in the Bible 
Audio and Video for D. A. Carson’s The God Who Is There | TGC | The Gospel Coalition
Broad subject

- The "Sweeter than chocolate" by Precept ministries. There are vimeo's that are 10 min that go accross Ps 119
http://store.precept.org/sweeter-than-chocolate/
More focused


- pick some material that's not too long, that's doable.... someting short to start
Ruth... Jonah.... something you can do in 4-6 weeks and move on to harder...


- you might need something lighter, time wise. Maybe something Where 10-15 minutes of the class can be a DVD and the rest discussion
Be aware that videos might cover allot of things but are a bit passive and you would like the clas actively angaged
I like going through something like "the Gospel of John" form the Visual Bible, watching 1/4 class time discussing 1/2 the class time, praying 1/4 the class time 

Be aware of the style that people in the group like to listen to. Perhaps the style of Tim Keller appeals, the reserved style. Perhaps the more emotionally thoughtful Piper tyle. Don't force the wrong style on the wrong people.

In general Precepts ministries has good training material but depends on how much work they're willing to do
Depends to an extent on the nature of the group and their goals

It's nice if you can 'team teach' with someone who might be a good model, but not always possible
Leave time for sharing prayer requests.
Don't put people down for questions or comments
If someone makes a really odd comment you can say something like 'you might keep your eye out in the sciptures ofr things that support or don't support that'
Handle students who go off on tangents politely
Maybe have different people each take a prayer request of eachother as they are offered so as not to miss anyone
Be positive and patient


Also.... since you said "non-denominational church" he needs to be especially on his toes to repsond to wide ranges of theological views. 
Model patience, kindness and generocity in how he treats other views and how he might look into them
Resist the urge to be overly dogmatic.

Respect the integrity of the other person to examine the scriptures and think them over


----------



## Toasty (Sep 9, 2014)

whirlingmerc said:


> ... hmm... good point.... for adults, I can make a few suggestions of material that a new teacher can use and learn along with the people in the class
> I find teaching a really good children's class might actually be good prep for teaching adults sometimes
> 
> - The DA Carson series on significant turning points in the Bible
> ...



Thanks for sharing. That was very helpful. 

I think that the DA Carson series is very important. The first chapter of the book that corresponds with the series is consistent with a presuppositionalist approach to apologetics. He doesn't explicitly mention presuppositionalism, but I read the first chapter and it is consistent with that approach. I'll tell my friend about the series and the book. 

I agree with the pointers that you offered.

His church teaches the doctrines of grace. I'm not sure where his church stands on the covenant theology or dispensationalism.


----------

